# Meet Bell's new friend.



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

So this is little Luisa.She was named that way,because almost a month ago we rescued her.She was stuck up a tree(very high)like in the movie with Luis De Funes,so..Luisa is her name for now.We can't have another pet,but for now this little girl has no offer for new home,so..The biggest problem is our 11 year old cat-she's furious.We can't leave her,of course.We won't,no matter what.She has the most beautiful eyes,very soft fur,and a whole lot of playfulness,mildly said.She's constantly playing,jumping,attacking.. A little kitten. Here she is,taking advantage of how ''mean'' my boy is..








Here's the little terror during her first few days here..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*



Bell said:


> So this is little Luisa.She was named that way,because almost a month ago we rescued her.She was stuck up a tree(very high)like in the movie with Luis De Funes,so..Luisa is her name for now.We can't have another pet,but for now this little girl has no offer for new home,so..The biggest problem is our 11 year old cat-she's furious.We can't leave her,of course.We won't,no matter what.She has the most beautiful eyes,very soft fur,and a whole lot of playfulness,mildly said.She's constantly playing,jumping,attacking.. A little kitten. Here she is,taking advantage of how ''mean'' my boy is..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little Luisa is adorable!!! Bless you for taking her in!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you,she is sweet,but a handful. As one would expect from a kitten.  And i am once again amazed by the kindness of goldens.Even though my boy was a little scared,because he didn't know her aand he knew our terrorist of a cat,i knew he would not act bad or harm her.And i was absolutely right.We can totally trust him.I love that boy..


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

That's so sweet of you. I hope you find a happy home for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks.We hope so.But if we can't find her a good home quick we won't return her out to the dangers and freezing winter temperatures,that's for sure..Lucky little devil..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*

How is Little Luisa doing?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luisa is adorable, thank you for helping her. 

Great picture of her and your boy, she's made herself right at home.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the kind comments!She would not have made it in the winter,especially if mom was not around.But with her spendind so muh time crying up trees..I don't know,she's safe,that's what matters.  Karen,Luisa is doing fine,so sweet of you to ask.Having fun,playing all the time. She's healthy,thank god. Now it's left to see if her people will show up,or that was us,as hard as it will be..


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Soooo  Luisa update.She's stuck with us...:doh: Ten months old now.She's purring,cuddled in my lap as i'm typing,and chewing my hand at the same time..She has a lot of cat opinion,and is playful,wild and out of control.But she's also very,very smart,so elegant,and she's a comfort,too....Having lost Lucky,my previous foster kitty still hurts...And here,in Sofia it's raining so hard,it's flooding.  The animals out....I saw two little kittens playing in the morning and i hope they,and all that are out make it....Can't save them all.. The situation with Mary,my now 12 year old cat,that's extremely wild and particular,is worse...No chance of acceptance,they are to live separated.Luisa would have probably accepted another cat,but our girl-furious,fighting through the door,stressed...She even tries food fusses,but eats ok now.We don't like stressing her,but what to do...Anyway,long rant...Soon i'll make pics of the pretty little terror and share here,if you'd like to see a crazy,bulgarian,rescued,teen kitten.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*



Bell said:


> Soooo  Luisa update.She's stuck with us...:doh: Ten months old now.She's purring,cuddled in my lap as i'm typing,and chewing my hand at the same time..She has a lot of cat opinion,and is playful,wild and out of control.But she's also very,very smart,so elegant,and she's a comfort,too....Having lost Lucky,my previous foster kitty still hurts...And here,in Sofia it's raining so hard,it's flooding.  The animals out....I saw two little kittens playing in the morning and i hope they,and all that are out make it....Can't save them all.. The situation with Mary,my now 12 year old cat,that's extremely wild and particular,is worse...No chance of acceptance,they are to live separated.Luisa would have probably accepted another cat,but our girl-furious,fighting through the door,stressed...She even tries food fusses,but eats ok now.We don't like stressing her,but what to do...Anyway,long rant...Soon i'll make pics of the pretty little terror and share here,if you'd like to see a crazy,bulgarian,rescued,teen kitten.


Oh, thank you for the update on little Luisa! I would love to see picture of her. She sounds like quite a character!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Luisa is a year old now.  It's complicated keeping the two girls separated,and our dear,crazy little almost 13 year old girl is getting a little frail.And not less angry.The little terror is one of our own now.  Sweet Belly is no longer afraid of her.She is,maybe,even getting a little calmer.
Luisa last year








and now.... 








Hi,i am just a little crazy








Just so you know,i can stay still!








And my Mara..Amazing girl...


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I was thinking, i placed this thread in the wrong section...Don't know why.These two girls are not goldens neither by appearance,nor by attitude.  Maybe it should be moved in the ''other pets'' section,or these two will be honorary goldens...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're both really pretty kitties. 

I moved your thread for you into the "Other Pets" section.


----------

